# Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !



## Counter-Striker (14. Januar 2005)

Ich war endlich mal wieder (das erste mal in diesem Jahr) angeln. Wieder mit meinem Kumpel , ich will nicht lange drum rum reden also wenn ihr Quappen fangen solltet seid ihr hier genau richtig ! #6 dann tragt bitte folgendes ein:
-Datum:
-Fangzeit:
-Gewässer:
-Angler:
-Fänge:
-Köder:
-Montage:
-Besonderes:
-Bilder:

Also wie gesagt war ich heute wieder Quappenangeln , mein Kumpel hat 2 Kaulbarsche gefangen und ich mein kleinste Quappe überhaupt ! 

-Datum: 14.02.05
-Fangzeit: 19:00 Uhr
-Gewässer: Alte Elbe Magdeburg
-Angler: 2
-Köder:Tauwurm
-Montage: Schwere Grundmontage 
-Fänge: 1 Quappe 20cm released , 2 Kaulbarsche ca. 10 cm released
-Besonderes: Mein erster Fisch im Jahr 2005 ! :m 
-Bilder:











War Super trotz den kleinen Fängen :m Ich freu mich auf eure Fänge |wavey:


----------



## Veit (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Besser eine kleine als keine! Waren diesmal wieder mehr Angler auf der Brücke??? Denke mal wir werden morgen eher nach Calbe ans Saalewehr als nach Magdeburg fahren.


----------



## Counter-Striker (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit
Es waren wieder 6 weitere Angler da , die haben mehr Quappen gefangen und größere....


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Aha, dann fahre ich heute vielleicht doch hin, aber verlass dich nicht drauf.


----------



## chris_182 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

vielleicht sollten die fänger noch die temperatur hinzufügen
 bei der sie erfolg hatten?
ist ja beim quappenangeln schließlich gar nicht mal so uninteressant.... #6


----------



## berko (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hey Counter Striker #6 
Aber die ist doch fast noch durchsichtig und hat trotzdem geschluckt ;+ 
Schade drum, wenn`s bei euch so wenige davon gibt und sie dann noch verendet. Versuch's mal mit nem größeren Haken! Bei mir hängen am 3/0er, bestückt mit 2-3 Tauwürmern, auch immer wieder kleine Quappen, aber die lassen sich dann leicht vom Haken lösen :m. 
Soll keine ernste Kritik sein, aber vieleicht eine Anregung |kopfkrat 
Petri! Berko


----------



## Veit (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Berko: Wir wollen aber keine Waller fangen, sondern Quappen und ein 3/0er Haken ist für Fische, die hier im Schnitt um die 35 cm haben wirklich eine Schnapsidee. 
4er - 6er Haken, 20er-25er Vorfach, 25er bis 30er Hauptschnur. Alles andere ist wirklich übertrieben. Würde ich an der Oder angeln, dann würde diese feine Montage mit Sicherheit auch mehr Quappen bringen als deine Welsmontage. 
Schließlich habe ich auf der Brücke in Magdeburg ja damit von mehr als 10 Anglern auch die einzige Quappe gefangen als ich das erste Mal dort war. 
In zeiten schlechter werdender Fischbestände muss man eben auch mal umdenken und seine Montagen verbesseren was für mich meist heißt verfeinern!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Petri Heil zu dem ersten fisch in diesem Jahr. Nur schade dass ich keine Zeit zum angeln habe


----------



## ThomasRö (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich wäre schon mit so einer zufrieden:c 

Aber um eine zu fangen müsst ich erst mal angeln gehen


----------



## Counter-Striker (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Es ist meine 4. Quappe die ich je gefangen habe und die kleinste noch dazu ! 

@ berko 
Sie lebt noch , konnte den Haken einigermaßen gut entfernen. 

@chris
Ich weiß die von den Tag nicht mehr aber die folgenden können es gerne noch
hinzufügen.

@ Karpfenchamp
Haste nächsten Freitag Zeit und Lust ?

@ Veit 
Ich war heute sowieso nicht angeln , heute habe ich mein 2. Hobby gemacht und dann gab es ebend noch ein Schlachteressen , man bin ich jetzt satt .....
Morgen auf Karpfen wird nichts mehr , Habe keine Zeit mehr gehabt Maden zu besorgen ):


----------



## Acharaigas (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Kleiner Hinweis denn du mir bitte nicht übel nimmst... aber wenn du einen Fisch fängst den du zurücksetzen willst dann fass ihn mit nassen Händen an und leg ihn nicht auf einen trockenen Untergrund. Beides verletzt die Schleimhäute so sehr dass der Fisch daran eingehen kann. Beste Methode kleinere Fische zu enthacken ist es immer noch den Fisch nicht anzufassen sondern nur den Hacken und den schon im Wasser herauszudrehen. Was ja leider in deinen Fall nicht möglich war.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

TT


----------



## Hummer (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



> Ich war heute sowieso nicht angeln , heute habe ich mein 2. Hobby gemacht und dann gab es ebend noch ein Schlachteressen , man bin ich jetzt satt .....



Hast Du Deine Opfer verspeist? :q

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Counter-Striker (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ acharaigas

Ja mir ist es bewusst , ich werde dann am besten das nächste mal ne Flasche Wasser mit auf die Brücke nehmen und ne feuschte Tüte drunter legen , habe nicht damit gerechnet das auch mal so eine kleine Quappe anbeisst.


----------



## ShogunZ (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich war diesen Winter schon etliche Male draussen, aber hab nie nen Quappe erwischen können.


----------



## Counter-Striker (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Hummer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Deine Opfer verspeist? :q
> 
> Petri
> 
> Hummer


 
Neee Es gab ein Schlachteressen in einer Kneipe :m  Essen bis zum umfallen , ich habe mir gleich 5 Teller voll mit allen was das Buffet her gab genommen , das reicht auch noch für morgen |supergri. Da gab es halt das Übliche vom Schwein ...


----------



## Veit (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

War mit meinen Angelfreund Andreas am vergangenen Abend wie angekündigt auch auf der Wasserfallbrücke in Magderburg. Und das mit Erfolg!!!
Wir Hallenser habens eben drauf und konnten die Einheimischen abkochen.     Von zweitweise knapp 10 Anglern auf der Brücke waren wir die einzigen, die Quappen gefangen haben. 
Ich hatte 2 Stück von 35 und 38 cm auf Tauwurm am Leuchtperlenvorfach mit Fisch- bzw. Scopexlockstoff, Andreas erwischte sogar ne schöne 45er auf Köderfisch ebenfalls am Leuchtperlenvorfach.
Tja und ich habe wiedermal recht gehabt, mit meiner Behauptung, die feiner Montage ist besser. Andreas hatte auf Köderfisch zwar nur den einen eindeutigen Biss, hat aber an der anderen Rute ein Tauwurmbündel gehabt. Darauf bekam er zwar viele Bisse, aber konnte keinen einzigen verwerten. Ich hingegen habe an beiden Ruten einzelne, aufgezogene Tauwürmer am 6er Haken gehabt und konnte von drei Bissen zwei verwerten. 
Die Quappen haben übrigens eher spät gebissen so zwischen 20:30 und 22 Uhr, davor gab es gar keine Bisse.


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> War mit meinen Angelfreund Andreas am vergangenen Abend wie angekündigt auch auf der Wasserfallbrücke in Magderburg. Und das mit Erfolg!!!
> Wir Hallenser habens eben drauf und konnten die Einheimischen abkochen. Von zweitweise knapp 10 Anglern auf der Brücke waren wir die einzigen, die Quappen gefangen haben.
> Ich hatte 2 Stück von 35 und 38 cm auf Tauwurm am Leuchtperlenvorfach mit Fisch- bzw. Scopexlockstoff, Andreas erwischte sogar ne schöne 45er auf Köderfisch ebenfalls am Leuchtperlenvorfach.
> Tja und ich habe wiedermal recht gehabt, mit meiner Behauptung, die feiner Montage ist besser. Andreas hatte auf Köderfisch zwar nur den einen eindeutigen Biss, hat aber an der anderen Rute ein Tauwurmbündel gehabt. Darauf bekam er zwar viele Bisse, aber konnte keinen einzigen verwerten. Ich hingegen habe an beiden Ruten einzelne, aufgezogene Tauwürmer am 6er Haken gehabt und konnte von drei Bissen zwei verwerten.
> Die Quappen haben übrigens eher spät gebissen so zwischen 20:30 und 22 Uhr, davor gab es gar keine Bisse.


 

Ach siehste daran lag es bestimmt , ich war nur bis 20:30 Uhr da , ansonsten hätte ich natürlich auch noch mehr gefangen :m


----------



## Veit (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Counter-Striker: So kurios das jetzt klingt, aber ich habe gerade eine der Quappen von gestern gegessen und sie kam mir in der Tat viel grätiger vor als die, die ich früher in Halle gefangen habe. Ich war nicht so begeistert. Scheint also doch was dran zu sein an deiner Geschichte letztens mit der grätigen Quappe. Frag mich, woran das liegt. Und bei mir war keine Brasse mit in der Pfanne sondern ein Zanderfilet, dass mir ein Angelfreund im Tausch gegen eine meiner Quappen (fürs Aquarium) geschenkt hat. Der Zander war hingegen erstklassig!


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

wirklich seltsam , aber wenigstens habe ich recht gehabt


----------



## tobyle (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@veit 
na tag auch nicht schlecht gelaufen bei dir hut ab ich hab es gestern mal in coswig bei dresden versucht hab da mal vor jahren eine top stelle gefunden wo man richtig gut fängt(zumindest im sommer da ich im winter noch nie hier war) und ich dachte ich versuch es mal auf quappe obwohl die ja ganzjährig geschützt sind aber für ein foto geht das wohl.......... war aber nur von 18.00 bis 21.30 uhr da
aber nix so`n mist  aber dafür wenigstens einen schönen döbel von 61 cm und einen aland von 42 cm also war es nicht ganz für für umsonst 
mal sehen wann es endlich mit der lang erhofften quappe klappt........


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Counter-Striker; Ich werde Zeit haben müssen#6  Denn ich will auch meine erste Quappe Verhaften. Und dass im neuen Jahr#6 . Habe auch schonmal als ich von deiner Erfahren habe gleich mal meine Rute montiert#6 . Wieviel Gramm braucht man da um die Montage an den grund zu fesseln|supergri #c


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC 

Also meine 120 gramm haben nicht gut gehalten , aber meine Superrute hat sich gut gehalten ! Habe aber mit der 120er die kleine Quappe gefangen .... 

@ Veit 

Wieviel kosten eigentlich solche Leuchtperlen ?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> @ KC
> 
> Also meine 120 gramm haben nicht gut gehalten , aber meine Superrute hat sich gut gehalten ! Habe aber mit der 120er die kleine Quappe gefangen ....
> 
> ...


 
Ohh das ist nicht gut. Meine arme Rute muss wieder leiden#d


----------



## Veit (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ C-S: Die sind nicht teuer. Ich glaub so ne Packung mit 10 oder 15 Stück kam zu 2 Euro oder so. Sind ja immer wieder verwendbar, wenn du dir die Vorfächer nicht bei Hängern abreißt. 
Einfach mit ner Lampe anleuchten und dann leuchten sie ein paar Minuten lang. Besonders gut und intensiv klappt, dass Aufladen übrigens mit einem Geldscheinprüfer.

Sag mal habt ihr am Vorabend wieder mit Soft Air auf der Brücke rumgeballert. Ich hab da einiges an Munition gefunden.  #t  

@ Karpfenchamp: Werft hinter die Brücke weit raus, nicht richtung Wehr, denn nur dort hat es gebissen und da blieben selbst 100 g problemlos liegen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal habt ihr am Vorabend wieder mit Soft Air auf der Brücke rumgeballert. Ich hab da einiges an Munition gefunden. #t


 

|supergri |supergri |supergri Ja haben wie blöd rumgeballert , hatte meine Vollautomatik im Futteral mitgenommen :m 

Ich werde dann mal im Angelladen gucken ob es die bei uns auch gibt. Also dann richtung Flussabwärts weit raus werfen oder was ?


----------



## Benji (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hi Leute war am WE mit Berko angeln haben aber keine Quappen gefangen:c nur einen kleinen Barsch|supergri  aber auf dem Heim weg haben wir nochmal am Finowkanal angehalten und haben dort einen Hecht gefangen :m aber dafür gab es einen super Sonnenaufgang:m


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Benji
Naja dann wurde der Tag ja doch noch gerettet ;-)

@ Veit 
Habe jetzt provisorisch eine Leuchtperle gebastelt |supergri  Unser Hund hat so ein Knochen der auch im dunkeln leuchtet wenn man ihn zuvor ins Licht gehalten hat , ich habe mir da einfach ein par stückchen mit der Schere ab gemacht und ans Vorfach gemacht :m  Ich hoffe der Hund merkt es nicht |supergri |supergri |supergri  Leuchetet auch ganz gut , werde mir dann aber demnächst richtige holen , ich muss nur gerade hart sparen , da bleibt nicht viel Geld für angeln übrig


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Striker: Naja, sowas habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber warum soll es nicht funktionieren. Der Effekt ist ja der gleiche. Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit 
Habe erst überlegt ein Knicklicht dran zu machen aber das wäre zu übertrieben |supergri 
Mal sehn ob es Erfolg bringt , ich habe vor eine Rute mit "Leuchperlenvorfach" und ein Tauwurm auszulegen und eine 2. mit einem 2er Haken ohne "Leuchtperle" dafür mit mehr Tauwürmern 3 Stück vieleicht. Vieleicht fange ich dann damit größere Quappen nicht immer die 35-38er. Ich angele diesmal Samstags nicht Freitags. Kommst du dieses WE wieder ?


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich denke mal, dass wird nix, weil ich wieder keinen habe der mit mir dahin fährt. Würde schon gerne...
Doch das mit dem Knicklicht kannst du auch probieren, ein Freund hats mal gemacht weil er keine Leuchtperlen hatte und die Quappen haben tatsächlich darauf gebissen. Allerdings sind die Leuchtperlen völlig ausreichend, bei klarem Wasser könnte ein Knicklicht vielleicht wirklich schon wieder zu auffällig sein.


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit 
Es gibt doch auch diese Miniknicklichter die wären bestimmt Ideal in der Alten Elbe , denn so klar ist das Wasser nun auch wieder nicht. Wieso beissen die Quappen darauf denn Intensiever ? Ich benutze auch noch Aallockstoff , wollt ich nur gesagt haben .....


----------



## Veit (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich weiß es auch nicht, aber wir waren dabei als zwei Angler an der Saale in Calbe mit den Leuchtperlen am Vorfachschon über 10 Quappen gefangen hattem darunter auch einige für unsere Verhältnisse große so um die 50 cm. An dem Abend warens -10 Grad und ich hab dann trotzdem nicht nochmal ausgepackt (wir waren zuvor an einer anderen Stelle erfolgreich und ich total erfroren). Mein Angelfreund war nicht so ein Weichei und hat sich noch neben die beiden gesetzt. Aber er hatte keine Bisse, während die beiden weiterfingen. Der Unterschied waren die Lechtperlen, die bei meinem Freund am Vorfach fehlten. Als er dann improvisierte und ein Knicklicht ans Vorfach bastelte, bekam auch er Quappenbisse...


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

War ja nun einen Tag nicht im Board und ich überlege mir auch Leuchtperlen zu holen. Ich denke dass wir dann mehr Erfolg haben. Also Counter-Striker, Tauwürmer habe ich etwa so um die 15 Stück. Wieviel hast du noch? Ich denke aber dass 15 Stück reichen. Ich hoffe dass wir welche fangen. Ich werde hinter die Brücke auswerfen weil ich ja nicht so fette Bleie habe.


----------



## Counter-Striker (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC

Ich habe noch 8 kleine Tauwürmer , werde aber nochmal welche suchen. Wann haste dann Zeit ? Freitag oder Samstag ? Ich gehe glaube ich an beiden Tagen dort angeln...


----------



## Veit (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Warum versucht ihr nicht auch mal ein kleines Fischchen an einer Rute? An der Mündung vom Hechtgraben (von einer der Brücken aus) senken und ihr habt ne Menge hervorragende Köder für größere Quappen zum Nulltarif. Heißt aber nicht dass dieser Köder für Normal-Quappen uninteressant ist. Bei mir hat auch schon mal ne 35er auf fast handlanges Fischchen gebissen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Habe meine Senke in der Alten Elbe versenkt :m  Leider ist mir an einer sehr tiefen stelle der blöde Strick abgegangen und die Senke ist versunken , habe sie nicht mehr retten können , das war letzten Frühling   Naja , ist ja egal ich nehme eine Rute mit Tauwurmbündel und ne andere mit einem Tauwurm an meinem selbstgebauten :m  "Leucht[Hundeknochen]perlenvorfach":m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Dein Hund wird sich freuen wenn er seinen Konochen so zerstückelt weiderfindet


----------



## Counter-Striker (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC 

Nee der ist doch nicht zerstückelt , habe nur nen paar Stückchen davon abgeschnitten mit der Schere. Fällt garnicht auf ........


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Glaubst du. Dem fällt das schon auf wenn da plötzlich aus seinem Lieblingsspielzeug ein Stück herausgeschnitten ist. Der arme. Bring den mal zum angeln mit. Der freut sich dann ganz dolle. Hätte dann auch mal ein Frolic für den


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Der ist zu nervig , der ist ja noch ein Welpe und dafür mag er das Spielzeug sowieso nicht denn er hat noch ein haufen andere Spielzeuge.....  Wann wollen wir denn dann eigentlich angeln ????? Morgen oder Übermorgen ? Ich würde sagen morgen !


----------



## Counter-Striker (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Karpfenchamp 
WICHTIG ! 
Habe auch schon per SMS gefragt aber wann wollen wir angeln ???? Heute wäre IDEAL !!!! Aber welche Zeit dann ?????|kopfkrat

@ all 
Sorry das ich es so rein schreiben muss aber das Postfach von KC ist voll und per Mail antwortet so generell nicht und meine SMS scheint er wohl noch net gelesen zu haben , ich muss aber wissen wann wir dann los wollen ........


----------



## MeRiDiAn (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

ist doch nicht so schlimm ... könntet Euch aber vielleicht nen Extra-Thread aufmachen im ANGELN ALLGEMEIN, oder aber per ICQ schreiben etc....
ansonsten ists aber nicht wirklich schlimm ^^

mfg
meridian​


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Also ich war ja heute Abend mit Denis(Counter-Striker) draußen am Wasserfall um auf Quappe zu angeln. Die erste Zeit wo es noch hell war ging gar nichts(wie erwartet). Aber als es dann dunkel war ging es dann los...... . Ich sag euch nicht ob Dennis etas gefangen hat. Der wird wenn(|supergri ) er etwas gefangen hat euch dass schon selbst schreiben.#6  Aber ich kann euch berichten dass auch ich endlich eine Quappe gefangen habe.#6  Sie hat die Maße von 39cm und biss auf Tauwurm. Der Haken saß im Maulwinkel. Bilder folgen in der nächsten Woche wenn ich sie dann reinstellen kann. Habe mich riesig gefreut dass ich eine Quappe gefangen habe.


----------



## Veit (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Naja, da ich mal tippe, dass Counter-Striker auch gefangen hat, schon mal meinen Glückwunsch euch beiden, sollte ich mich täuschen, dann geht der Glückwunsch eben nur an dich Karpfenchamp. Endlich auch im Quappenfänger-Club!!!!!  #6  #6  #6 
Und wer hat euch gesagt dass ihr es von der Brücke probieren sollt?!  :g  

Hmm, und ich war nicht da...  :c  :c  :c 
Vielleicht klappts ja demnächst nochmal.
Habs die letzten beiden Abende nach langer Zeit mal wieder an der Saale probiert. Perfekter Wasserstand (steigend), günstiges Wetter, aber keine Bisse. Meinem Angelfreund gings nicht anders, nagut er hat vorhin beim Einpacken noch ne Plötze mit Wurm erwischt. Ich glaub irgendwann zieh ich noch nach MD, aber erst wenn ich da noch ne gute Großkarpfenstelle gefunden hab.  |supergri


----------



## Flußbarschfan (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Veit: Hallo, wie ich sehe, habt Ihr da oben bessere Erfolge auf die Süßwasserdorsche zu verzeichnen. Mittlerweile wurden an einigen Stellen hier unten auch ein paar Quappen gefangen, doch leider nur wenige und nicht vergleichbar mit den Fängen, die ich aus meiner Hallezeit kenne. Hast Du eigentlich in Halle eine Quappe erwischt. Mein Vater hat ggf. Lust mal wieder zu auf sie anzusitzen. Leider hat er nicht die Zeit, um nach MD zu fahren. Gruss und weiterhin Petri Heil!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Nagut , dann bin ich also jetzt mal an der Reihe |supergri Also ich kann schonmal sagen, Danke für die Glückwünsche Veit :m Also wie gesagt habe ich mich mit Karpfenchamp um 14:45 Uhr getroffen , dann sind wir zur Brücke gegangen (20 min.) Wir haben unsere Sachen ausgepackt und Karpfenchamp wollte noch etwas Wasser von unten holen also ist er die Brücke runter gerannt und wollte Wasser holen , natürlich war in diesen Gefäß ein Loch |supergri also hat er ein anderes genommen und ist wieder runter gelaufen. Ich habe langsam in der Zeit meine Ruten fertig gemacht , die eine natürlich mit der Hundeknochenleuchtperle |supergri Also Ruten ins Wasser und los ging es , als es noch hell war hatten wir nur leichte Bisse , vermutlich von Kaulbarschen. Später kam dann auch noch mein Kumpel , der seltsamer Weise nie ein Fisch fängt , trotz gleichen Köder und fast gleicher Montage #c , Naja dann wurde es langsam dunkel , so gegen 19:00 Uhr hatte ich richtig fette Bisse , habe dann angehauen und dann spürte ich das was großes dran war , also größer als sonst. Ich musste den Fisch dann erstmal weiter ran drillen , weil ich ja weiter ausgeworfen hatte (wie Veit sagte) , neben uns war ein bekannter Angler den ich schon öfters auf der Brücke traf , er jat mir dann den Fisch auf die Brücke gehieft. Es war eine 43 Quappe !!!!! Ein Richtig fettes Vieh (meine größte bisher) ca. 800g schwer ! Kruz darauf hat Karpfenchamp seine Quappe gefangen ! Nach etwa einer halben Stunde und vielen Bissen später konnte ich eine weitere Quappe landen mit 37 cm. Wieder hatten uns die freundlichen Nachbarangler geholfen  Wir |bla: auch etwas mit ihnen. Es wurde natürlich immer kälter ! Was mich nicht störte weil ich gerüstet war ! Plötzlich wieder ein Biss bei mir , angehauen, blöder Kauelbarsch |evil: habe es dann mit fetzenköder probiert , was mir die Nachbarangler empfohlen haben , inzwischen musste Karpfenchamp leider Nachhause :c dann wieder Biss bei mir und was war es |evil: eine Quappe |supergri von stolzen 30 cm , genau am mindestmaß  naja , wenigstens etwas. Nach 2-3 Fehlbissen später , gab ich meinem Kumpel meine Angelstelle , weil er noch nie eine Quappe gefangen hat und er die ganze Zeit zugucken musste wie ich einen nach dem anderen rauszog. Ich stellte meine Ruter weiter rechtes hin. Wie der zufall es so wollte hatten wir dann bis 22:00 Uhr keine Bisse mehr  Als ich dann meine umgestellte Rute rausholte hing wieder ein blöder Kauelbarsch am Haken , ich weiß nicht ob es daran lag das die ganze zeit keine Bisse mehr waren , wenn der Wurm schon vergeben war. Naja also packten wir mit unseren Nachbaranglern ein. Sie haben leider keine einzige gefangen. Nur ich und Karpfenchamp waren die einzigen die Quappen gefangen haben. Jetzt kommt das beste !!!! Ich hatte ja diese Hundeknochenleuchtperle auf meinem Vorfach , ich habe die HKLP immer an den Lichtern unter dem Geländer aufgeladen. Alle Fische die ich an diesen Abend gefangen habe, bissen nur auf meine Rute mit Hundeknochenleuchtperle !!!!!!!!!! Also echt ein Geheimrezept !#6 Meine andere Rute kam garnicht zum einsatz .......

Leider versagten meine Batterien vor Ort , wollte dann ein BIld zuhause machen jedoch war wegen der kälte immerwieder das Objektiv beschlagen , trotz mehrmaligen trocken wischen. Also war das Bild etwas verschwommen. Aber man erkennt noch etwas. Nächstesmal nehme ich eine Packung Ersatzbatterien mit ! #q 

Aber es war ein SUPER ABEND ! Der beste Quappenabend wie ich finde , nur Karpfenchamp und Veit hätten noch dabei sein sollen.  Also ich meine Karpfenchamp hätte länger bleiben sollen.


----------



## Veit (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Flußbarschfan: Nee gar keine in Halle. 
@ Counter-Striker: Auch wenn ich leider nicht dabei war, freuts mich, dass mein Tipp mit den Leuchtperlen sich als so gut erwiesen hat. Mach(t) weiter so!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Counterstriker 
Petri Heil ! 
Toller Bericht + tolle Fische #6


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Jaja , Franzl , wieder etwas über mich gelernt wa ?  :q  Danke !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch zu deinen beiden anderen Quappen. War ja richtig gut gestern.#6  Wir haben die Quappe heute gegessen und haben festgestellt dass sie fast gar keine gräten hatte. Hat auch gut gescheckt. Da habe ich ja gestern die 2 Größte gefangen:m . Wenigstens habe ich jetzt auch eine . Ich denke ich kaufe mir Leuchperlen damit ich auch besser fange als normal.#6  Es war ein kalter aber schöner Abend gestern. In den Winterferien müssen wir auch nochmal los Counter-Striker . Dann werden wir wieder Quappen angeln.#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

auf jeden fall KC !!! Irgentwann fangen wir noch eine über 50 dann 60 usw ....


----------



## Karpfenchamp (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Das können wir machen. Denen geht es an den Kragen. Ich bin jetzt auch voll im Quappenfieber


----------



## Veit (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Die Chance auf ne große ist da, ich habe mit einem Angler gesprochen der dort schon eine 62er Quappe gefangen hat. Hoffentlich klappts auch nochmal, dass ich kommen kann...


----------



## Counter-Striker (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

62er ???????? Boar !! Ich hatte ja schon mit meiner 43er fast schon ein schlag bekommen , wie kann man da nur eine 62er Quappe hoch hiefen ? Da ist doch total die Gefahr das die Schnurr reisst bzw. Haken ausschlitzt. Man gut das ich geflochte von Kogha habe und bei meiner einen Rute sogar ein Stahlvorfach #6


----------



## Veit (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Naja, so ne Quappe hat 4 - 5 Pfund, das dürfte selbst ne gute 25er Schnur noch aushalten. In so einem Fall ist die Gefahr größer, dass der Haken ausschlitzt. Habe selbst schon 3 Aale über 80 cm und unter anderem auch eine 59er Barbe mit 25er Vorfach aus dem Wasser gehoben auf eine Mauer von der ich geangelt hab, man hat also durchaus noch Chancen auch ne 62er Quappe damit zu landen.


----------



## Fischfresser (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moin !

Ihr fangt ja richtig gut da.Glückwunsch!
Hier war ich in der letzten Zeit auch schon oft auf Quappe los.Bis jetzt hab ich nur eine und das war dann der erste Fisch den ich dieses Jahr gefangen hab.Hier versuchen es viele Quappenangler auf Heringsfetzen und fangen anscheinend damit auch.Hab mich inzwischen ziemlich gut informiert.Empfehlenswert ist das: http://www.vfg-bw.org/seite75.htm
Jetzt hab ich mir auch Leuchtperlen geholt (auftreibend) und nachdem ihr so erfolgreich damit wart werde es hier auch mal ausprobieren.Nur eine kleine Frage: Wie montiert ihr die Leuchtperle, direkt am Haken und Schnurstopper dahinter oder wie?So würde ich das machen.Wie groß war denn das Stück Hundeknochen?Meine Idee wär ja ein Knicklicht vom Vortag.Das leutet auch noch etwas.Wünsch euch gute Fänge!
Gruß
Patrick
(sehr sehr nachtaktiv)


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Das Stück Hundeknochen war ca. 6 mm groß. Ich werde mir die Woche mal richtige aus dem Laden kaufen. Ich habe das Stück mitten auf das Vorfach gezogen , weil das Stück so gummiartig war hat es wie ein GUmmistopper gehalten , ansonsten kannst du es auch über dem Vorfach machen , Hauptsache in der Nähe vom Köder.


----------



## Veit (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Eigentlich ganz einfach: Du nimmst das fertig gebundene Vorfach, ziehst per Ködernadel den Tauwurm auf (mache ich jedenfalls immer so) und dann ziehst du die Perle über die Vorfachschlaufe aufs Vorfach. das Loch in den Leuchtperlen die ich habe ist groß genug, dass man die Vorfachschlaufe durchziehen kann. Hab auch schon probiert, die Perle mit zwei Gummistoppern zu fixieren, aber die haben sich laufend verschoben, so dass die Leuchtperle letztendlich sowieso immer direkt am Haken war. Außerdem war es dann nicht mehr möglich, den Wurm mit der Ködernadel aufzuziehen. Daher habe ich die Stopper dann weggelassen. Hat eben wiegesagt auch den Vorteil, dass sich die Leuchtperle problemlos vom Vorfach entfernen lässt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Auf der Brücke brauch man noch nicht mal eine Lampe zum aufladen mit bringen , denn da sind überall Lichter unter dem Geländer und am Riesen Pfeiler in der mitte der Brücke sind auch noch Super-Starke scheinwerfer , jedoch angele ich immer in der Mitte der Brücke dabei richte ich mich nach der Wasserfallmitte.


----------



## Fischfresser (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moin !

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Vorfächer mit Perle gebastelt (ähm: Leutperle-nicht meine Freundin|kopfkrat ).Mit Schnurstopper klappt das ganz gut und die Perle ist direkt hinter dem Haken.Zum anködern kann man den Stopper aber verschieben.Abmachen tu ich die Perlen nicht mehr.Wenn ich sie nicht brauch nehme ich ein neues Vorfach.Der Auftrieb der kleinen Dinger ist nicht besonders gut daher hab ich es auch mit einer Störoporkugel ausprobiert.Die Leuchtet dann zwar nicht, ist aber auch hell.5-10cm vor dem Haken hab ich ein mittelgroßes Bleischrot geklemmt damit der Köder nur über dem Grund taumelt und nicht an der Wasseroberfläche rumspielt.
Jetzt müssen nur noch Q da sein und auch beißen wollen.
Gruß
Patrick#h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Werde mir auch welche zulegen. Veit ist das wichtig dass die auftreiben? Müssen die denn unbedingt schwimmen?


----------



## Counter-Striker (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Das müssen die nicht , habe doch auch 3 schöne Quappen gefangen ohne auftrieb des Köders ! Also bei der Strömung sowieso egal.


----------



## Veit (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Karpfenchamp: Auf keinen Fall auftreibende nehmen, der Köder soll ja am Grund liegen!!!


----------



## mikemolto (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moin zusammen,

bin nun endlich auch im " Club der Quappenfänger" :q #6 :q 

Gestern Abend konnte ich an der Alster gegen 21.30 Uhr Premiere feiern.:g 

Gut, dass Fischfresser ein Gaff mithatte.    

Das Tierchen hat ihn so motiviert, dass er noch nach meinem Abgang um 22.30 
noch weiter der Kälte getrotz hat. ( hoffentlich sind die Bilder was geworden )


----------



## Counter-Striker (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Glückwunsch ! Bilder wären echt gut #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wie groß war die?


----------



## Fischfresser (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moin!

Bin noch bis etwa 23:30 geblieben dann mußte ich echt los.
mikemolto: Glückwunsch noch mal zur ersten Quappe!Laß sie dir schmecken!Jetzt können wir auch mit dem Gerücht aufräumen das Q nur so zaghaft beißen das man sie nicht merkt.Selbst deine maßige hat gut geklingelt.Bei mir hat es noch ein paar mal so geklingelt (trotz so geringer Strömung) aber es war nix dran.Seltsam|kopfkrat !
Zu dem Auftrieb der Perlen kann ich sagen: Wenn der Haken leer ist treibt er auf.Wenn Würmer oder ein Fisch dran ist nicht - im Aquarium getestet (ohne Fisch oder Würmer, nur mit geringem Gewicht).Durch das kleine Blei auf dem Vorfach und Strömung (wenn es denn strömt|rolleyes ) wird der Köder sowieso in Grundnähe gehalten.Er hat so nur die Möglichkeit etwas vom Wasser bewegt zu werden anstatt im Schlamm zu versinken.
Man merkt schon ich mach da wieder eine Wissenschaft draus,naja.|supergri 
Mit Bildern müssen wir noch etwas warten.Meine Digi hatte ich nicht mit weil der Blitz nicht funktioniert.Deshalb normale Bilder gemacht.Der Film muß also schnell voll werden!Wann geht´s los?!:m 
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Übermorgen geht es los ! 
@ KC 
Der Wasserstand ist jetzt auf 300 cm konstant , ich hoffe das 150g reichen !


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Habe jetzt meine Leuchtperlen , haben 1,95 € gekostet , es sind ca. 30 stück , also es kann jetzt losgehn auf QUappen , ich hoffe das Veit mal wieder irgentwann kommen kann , dann kann sich Karpfenchamp auch mal Veit vorstellen #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Übermorgen geht es los !
> @ KC
> Der Wasserstand ist jetzt auf 300 cm konstant , ich hoffe das 150g reichen !


 
Hoffe ich auch. Habe jetzt die Perlen#6 . Wird schön übermorgen


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Kc 
Wieviel haben sie bei dir gekostet ? Ich habe mir noch ne Packung Rotwürmer gelauft , da mache ich ein richtig schönes Bündel , vergiss auch nicht deine dicken Tauwürmer !#6


----------



## Veit (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Naja, mein Angelfreund hat gemeint er würde mit mir vielleicht nochmal hinfahren. Und das wird sicherlich in nächster Zukunft sein. Vor der Raubfischschonzeit will ich nämlich auch nochmal meinen Hechtgraben beangeln. Also eines der nächsten drei Wochenenden.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Veit; Dieses Wochenende bin ich mit denis und seinem Freund beim Quappenangeln. Nächstes kann ich nicht. Aber die ganze nächste Woche werden ich und counter zum Wasserfall gehen.


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Naja, mal sehen, vielleicht erfüllt sich ja mein großer Wunsch und ich bin am Wochenende auch da. 
Hoffentlich liest mein Angelkumpel das (das es mein großer Wunsch ist), der schaut hier nämlich auch immer mal hier rein...


----------



## Alexander2781 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hallo Quappenfreaks,

in 5 Tagen ist es endlich bei uns in Niederbayern auch wieder soweit. Am Dienstag werden mein Bruder (Rossitc) und ich an der Ilz bei Passau den Quappen nachstellen. Ich hoffe, daß ich dann auch hier eine Fangmeldung reinstellen kann.

Gruß und allen noch eine erfolgreiche Quappensaison
Alexander2781


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ all 

Dorschi hat nen bissel gemäggert weil wir ein bischen viel drum herum labbern , also es ist ja jetzt alles geklärt , Leuchtperlen sind Super fürs Quappenangeln. Also lasst uns dann endlich auf Quappen angeln , ich werde ja wie gesagt heute mit KC losziehn , werde auch berrichten !


----------



## Veit (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Dann fangt möglischst gut und bitte heute abend noch nen Fangbericht, damit ich meinen Angelfreund überzeugen kann morgen dahin zu fahren!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit
Tut mich echt Sorry , KC musste schon 19:00 Uhr wieder los und alleine hatte ich keine Lust mich da hinzusetzten , es waren jedoch reichlig Angler da , 13 habe ich gezählt. Habe meine Aalglöckchen und Handschuhe vergessen daher sowieso umsonst gewesen der Abend , morgen werden wir aber länger bleiben und ich werde meine volle Ausrüstung dabei haben. Ich habe mein Scheinwerfer mit 5.000.000 CL mit gehabt um die LP´s aufzuladen , da kamen gleich die Angler an und fragten wieviel das Teil kostet und naja , Vieleicht sind ja die vielen Angler ein gutes Argument.


----------



## Veit (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Na ob es morgen was mit meinem Kommen wird ist leider noch mehr als unsicher, aber ich hoffe es mal.

@ CS & KC: Egal ob das morgen klappt oder nicht, in der nächsten Woche werde ich mit absoluter Sicherheit ein oder sogar zwei Mal (allein) nach Magdeburg kommen. Hab nämlich jetzt eine günstige Möglichkeit gefunden per Bahn nach MD zu fahren. Zusammen nur 9 Euro für Hin-und Rückfahrt. Geht in dem man sich zwei Hopper-Tickets kauf. Eins von Halle nach Köthen und eins von Köthen nach MD. Ansonsten würde so ne Tour mit normaler Fahrkarte zusammen über 20 Euro kosten. 
Lasst uns mal den Montag oder Dienstag als Tag für ein kleines Boardi-Treffen festhalten. Je nachdem wann ihr beide Zeit habt. Würde dann ca. um 12 Uhr da sein. Könnt ihr falls ich morgen nicht da bin, bitte mal schauen ob mein Hechtgraben zumindest teilweise eisfrei ist. wenns gut läuft, komme ich in den darauffolgenden Tagen dann nochmal. Hier in Halle ist (momentan)eh nicht mehr viel zu holen, da investiere ich doch gerne in sone Tour.  
CS, mach mal deinen Posteingang leer! 
Will mich übrigens jetzt für nen Studienplatz an der Uni Magdeburg-Stendal bewerben (BWL-Studium). Sollte ich da angenommen werden, ziehe ich vielleicht im Herbst nach MD. Da hab ich schon hunderte Aale, viele Hechte und Quappen im Hinterkopf. |rolleyes    Aber das steht noch in den Sternen...


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Super Veit !

Ich habe die ganze nächste Woche zeit zum angeln !!!! Montag und Dienstag natürlich auch ! Wenn du 12 Uhr schon da bist kannste ja schonmal 2 Plätze für mich und KC freihalten  , aber ich denke mal mitten in der Woche ist es nicht so voll wie am Wochenende ..... Ich glaube der Hechtgraben ist zu , denn der Winterhafen war auch mit Eis bedeckt , da der Hechtgraben auch so flach ist , ist er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch zugefrohren ...... Die Strömung ist dort wieder höllisch , du brauchst mindestens 120 g damit es nicht auf der Wasseroberfläche surft. Ich freue mich aber auch schon auf heute wenn wir alle da richtig schön Quappenangeln machen , mit Süppchen und so


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Heute klappts nun nicht, aber ich würde das ganze dann mal für Dienstag in Angriff nehmen. Dann könnt ihr euch auch verlassen, dass ich wirklich komme.


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

*heul* es ist ganz schlecht mit Quappen , es waren heute nur 5 Angler auf der Brücke , 3 davon waren wir , also Karpfenchamp mein Kumpel und ich. Keiner hat ne Quappe gefangen , ein Mann sagte auch das gestern noch 20 Angler da gewesen sind und von allen nur 2 Quappen gefangen wurden und ein Rapfen. Ich hoffe das es in 2 Tagen wieder anders aussieht.


----------



## Benji (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

*Hi Leute!*

*Da bei uns Ferien sind, wollten wir letzte Nacht mit Berko auf Zander oder Quappen angeln. Wir sind an den Vosskanal bei Liebenwalde gefahren.Kurz vor unserer Angelstelle, kannte Berko noch ne tolle Abkürzung, schräg über den verschneiten Acker! Da musste es doch tatsächlich passieren, wir blieben stecken!!! Nachdem wir alles mögliche versucht hatten um rauszukommen, war das Modderloch in dem wir steckten, riesengroß und der Bus, stand bis zu den Achsen im Schlamm. Na Toll!!! Wir wanderten erst mal zum Kanal und Berko telefonierte rum, um Hilfe zu bekommen. Eine Stunde sollten wir darauf warten und deshalb legten wir schon unsere Ruten aus. Aus der einen Stunde wurden dann zwei! Dann kam die Hilfe in Form eines Geländewagens, der es nach einer coolen Schlammschlacht schaffte, uns rauszuziehen. Ich stand belustigt am Rande, aber Berko sah aus, als hätte er sich im Schlamm gewälzt (hat er ja auch). Nach dieser Aktion gingen wir erst mal unsere Ruten kontrollieren und tatsächlich hatten wir 2Quappen dran die eine war ungefähr 42cm lang und die andere 30cm aber das waren auch die letzten für diesen Abend Nachdem wir ein paar Fotos von dem Biber gemacht hatten, der neben uns in einem kleinen Graben schlief, gingen wir ins Bett. Nächsten morgen waren auch keine Fische mehr dran und wir fuhren nach Hause*

PS:tut mir leid Berko die andern Bilder haben nicht geklappt vieleicht kannst du sie noch reinsetzen


----------



## Veit (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Counter-Striker: Dann hab ich ja nicht viel verpasst, obwohl ich ja bekannt dafür bin die einzige Quappe der Brücke zu fangen. So gesehen wäre ja der heutige Abend ne echte Herausforderung für mich gewesen. 
Ich will es trotzdem am Dienstag probieren. Es soll ja wärmer werden und es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn gerade die steigende Temperatur ausschlaggeben für bessere Fänge ist. Andererseits sehe ich auch, dass du den Beitrag 20:15 Uhr geschrieben hast. Möglicherweise habt ihr einfach zu früh eingepackt und die Quappen wären noch gelaufen. Ich werde am Dienstag bis 23 Uhr bleiben.


----------



## Counter-Striker (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit 
Alle Angler haben um diese Zeit eingepackt und sind gegangen , mein Kumpel hat auch wieder gejammert , wir haben alle Tütensuppen und Wasser mitgenommen und was war ! VOn mein KUmpel war die Gasbuddel so gut wie leer !!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe ihm am Freitag im AB-Chat gesagt er soll ne neue holen , aber er sagte , nö meine ist noch voll ! Es hat 3,5 Stunden gedauert bis man mit dem Wasser Nudeln weich bekommen hat , zum Glück konnte ich noch meine 5 min teriene geniessen  . ich Kaufe mir am Montag vieleicht ein eigenen Kocher ! Ich werde dann auch länger bleiben ..... SCHADE gerade am Dienstag hat mein Kumpel keine Zeit , da er mit seiner Familie Sushi essen geht ! Ist leider schon seit Freitag vorbestellt :r


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Gut Veit ich werde am Dienstag auch kommen. Dann lerne ich dich auch endlich mal kennen. Ich hoffe dass wir am Dienstag eine kochende Suppe genießen können und die Gaßkartusche nicht leer ist. Ich werde mir auch einen Gaßkocher kaufen (vielleicht noch nicht in den Ferien aber bald). Es sah nicht so aus als ob nach 19:30 noch was ginge. Das einige was ich hatte waren angeknabberte Tauwürmer. Veit stimmt das dass man mit bei stärkérer Strömung mit kurzem Vorfach angeln soll?


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC , es ist logisch mit dem kurzen vorfach ! 
Am Dienstag gehn wir dann also angeln , ich kann leider kein Kocher kaufen ):


----------



## alexx (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hallo an alle und Petri Heil,

ich habe das Board seit November nicht mehr besucht und habe erst Heute wieder rein geschaut. Leider hatte ich letzte Zeit wegen meinem Studium und vielen Aufgaben gar keine Zeit fürs Angeln gehabt. Ab nächste Woche soll sich das ändern und ich hoffe ich finde ein Tag raus um endlich wieder ans Wasser zu kommen. 
Herzliche Glückwünsche Jungs für die gefangene Quappen. Ich habe in meinem Leben noch keine gefangen und das soll sich schnell ändern ;-)
An dieser Stelle auch danke für die tolle Berichte und nützliche Tips. Ich habe vorhin den ganzen Tread auf einmal gelesen und dabei mich gedanklich neben euch versetzt, war ein tolles Gefühl. Ich habe schon vieles von euch gelesen, besonders viele Tips von Veit aber auch von den anderen. 
Da wo ihr Quapen fängt wollte ich schon lange hin aber mich stört, daß da öfters so viele Angler und Passanten sind und ich mag lieber eine ruhige Ecke. Aber wenn man dort so erfolgreich Fische fängt (wahrscheinlich wegen hohem Sauerstoffgehalt) warum nicht?
Vielleicht komme ich nächste Woche mal vorbei um zu zuschauen.
Ansonsten wünsche ich allen alles Gute und viel Erfolg beim Angeln.

alexx


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ alexx 
Du warst doch derjenige der letztes Jahr im Adamssee auch solche schönen Aale gefangen hat !? Ich will dieses Jahr wieder hin doch ich habe leider kein Kontakt mehr mit Angelfreak_MD , ich war ja einmal mit ihm da und da habe ich gleich einen 72er Aal gefangen. So jetzt zur Brücke , Solange es noch hell ist kommen wirklich viele Passanten und fragen wie üblich "schon was gefangen" meistens kommt ein "nein" denn die Quappen beissen dort erst sobald es dunkel ist , man muss aber schon da sein wenn es hell ist , sonst ist manchmal alles schon besetzt ! Manche fragen auch wo denn die Pose ist , lol , es ist immer schwer dann das lachen zu verkneifen. Da muss ich immer alles erklären. Wenn der Wasserstand dort unter 2 m ist dann kannst du dich auch unter die Brücke setzten , da ist es ruhig , aber kalt , dunken und sandig , auf der Brücke hast du Licht , es ist wärmer und da ist kein Sand. Wäre cool wenn du dort mal vorbei schauen würdest.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hi alexx, endlich ein neuer Magdeburger hier im Board. Freud mich dass du dich auch fürs Quappenangeln interessierst. Counter-Striker hat recht mit den Passanten. Die sind ganz schön nerfig. Eine beliebte Frage ist auch:" Was fängt man hier denn so?". Das mit der Pose kann einen auf Dauer auf die Palme bringen. 
@Counter-Striker; Ich spare zur Zeit für einen Kocher. Habe aber erst 14€ zusammen. Die Dinger kosten im Schnitt so um die 25€ wenn man sich nicht gerade einen Superhochleistungskocher(tolles Wort) kaufen will. Einer der das Wasser in 8 minuten zum Sieden bringt reicht völlig aus.


----------



## Veit (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC: Als ich das letzte Mal gabs erst nach 20 Uhr überhaupt den ersten Biss. Nicht mal Kaulbarsche hatten da gezuppelt. Und danach ging dann ja doch noch was. Mal sehen wie es dann am Dienstag läuft. Südwestwind, bewölkt mit Regen oder Schneeregen, Temperaturen um 0 Grad, hoher Wasserstand - besseres Quappenwetter kanns eigentlich kaum geben.
Ich bin sicher, dass wir fangen!!!
Noch zu deiner Vorfachfrage: In sehr starker Strömung ist ein kurzes Vorfach angebracht, aber ich hatte die Strömung von der Brücke aus flussabwärts nicht als soooo stark empfunden und darum mit 50 cm Vorfach geangelt.
Werde dann am Dienstag ca. 16 Uhr auf der Brücke sein, vorher will ich an der Elbe noch ein bisschen Spinnangeln. Vielleicht erwische ich ja nen Hecht oder Zander...


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit 
Versuch es doch mal in der Zollelbe , bzw. in der nähe vom WInterhafen , da hat ein Kumpel von mir gestern erst einen 68er Hecht gefangen mit einem Orangen Wobbler.

Ich glaube auch das wir diesmal was fangen werden.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Veit; Wir sorgen dafür dass du auch noch nen Platz kriegst. Hat CS auch gemacht als ich gestern noch nachgekommen bin. Also ein Bekannter von uns( mein Vater und ich) hat uns gestern gesagt dass bei der Starken Strömung ein vorfach von 20cm angebracht ist. Die Strömung war aber echt stark. Wenn ich weiter ausgeworfen habe dann hat sich mein 150g Blei éigentlich gut gehalten. Weiter vorne habe ich es am Freitag probiert und da ist es ständig abgedriftet.


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Weil ich hier immer lese "von der Brücke angeln"...

...also bei uns ist das verboten, also lasst euch nicht erwischen ;o)


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ jus a placebo

Als wir dort angeln waren , kamen auch Konntroleure vom DAV persönlich und haben von allen Angler der Brücke die Papiere kontrolliert , kannste Veit fragen , es war genau da als ich mit ihm dort geangelt habe! Es hat keiner was gesagt ! Weil man ja überwiegend sowieso nur kleine Quappen fängt ist das auch nur halb so wild !


----------



## just_a_placebo (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Mir ists ja egal... (wenn eure Kontrolleure so tolerant sind)

...ich wurde schon einmal von einer Brücke gescheucht. Und da hatte ich noch Glück, dass der mich nicht abgefettet hat. War da aber auch noch jünger. Vielleicht liegts ja am Jung-angler-sympatie-bonus.


----------



## berko (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Bilder von Benji*

@all
Dieser Thread hätte zwar eher den Namen "Aktuelles von der Brücke'05" verdient #d  hier aber trotzdem Benji's fehlende Bilder:
Das sind die zwei kleinen Kanalquappen (30 & 40cm) gefangen mit Ukeleifetzen:


----------



## berko (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

..... Und hier das Ergebnis meiner Abkürzung #q


----------



## berko (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

..... Und das ist Hans, der fast zahme Biber:

Petri! Berko
P.S. und viel Spaß noch auf der Brücke |bla:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Schöne Quappen berko. Ich kann auch nichts dafür dass es hier mehr Brückenangler als Oderangler gibt


----------



## Counter-Striker (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				just_a_placebo schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ists ja egal... (wenn eure Kontrolleure so tolerant sind)
> 
> ...ich wurde schon einmal von einer Brücke gescheucht. Und da hatte ich noch Glück, dass der mich nicht abgefettet hat. War da aber auch noch jünger. Vielleicht liegts ja am Jung-angler-sympatie-bonus.


 
Mit dem Bonus kann ja nicht sein , ich glaube nicht das sie den Bonus auch bei den Opas gemacht haben die auch von der Brücke geangelt haben |supergri 

@ berko 

Das Bild mit den Quappen haben wir schon gesehn , aber auffrischung ist immer gut. Das 3. BIld ist schlecht zu erkennen , und sorry wenn dich unser "Bridgetalk" nervt #t


----------



## berko (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Karpfenchamp
Kein Problem  Aber ob Oder oder woanders.... zum Angeln verabrede ich mich lieber per SMS oder PM oder (altmodisch) per Tel. 
Könnte ja auch mal jemand lesen, der es eigentlich nicht wissen muß.  #c 
Wie auch immer...Gute Nacht!

P.S. die Quappen sind aus dem Voßkanal! Der ist weit von der Oder entfernt


----------



## Veit (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ berko: Man muss nicht nen ganzen Thread mit Geschichten von einer Brücke vollstopfen, da hast du recht, aber man muss auch nicht die Quappen im Eimer oder sonstwo hältern nur um dann zum Schluss ein Foto mit der gesamten Beute des Tages zu machen und die Fische letztendlich zurückzusetzen. Wenn ich nen Fisch zurücksetzen will dann bitte doch auch sofort, gerne mit Foto. Hältern sollte schließlich nen vernünftigen Grund haben.  
Aber trotzdem -  Nichts für ungut und weiterhin gute Fänge an Oder & Co. (die mich zum Beispiel im Gegensatz zur Magdeburg-Brücke relativ wenig interessiert)


----------



## alexx (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Counter-Striker; ja du hast Recht mit dem Adamssee, ist ein Topgewässer ne? Man erzählt, daß dort noch viele Riesenzander drinne sind, habe selber aber noch nicht versucht den Giganten nachzustellen.

Tja, die Sache mit Passanten kann schon nervig sein. Das mit der Pose hat mich bisher noch keiner gefragt aber auf der brücke kann ich mir das gut vorstellen  |supergri .

Wann wollt ihr nächstes mal hin? Ihr habt doch jetzt Ferien, da werdet ihr bestimmt öfters zum Wasser gehen   ?

@KC: Wenn du so knapp bei der Kasse bist hast du dir schon mal überlegt bei eBay zu schauen. Dort kann man wirklich tolle Schnäppchen machen. Ich dor schon einiges an Angelzubehör ersteigert. Und die Ware aus zweiter Hand kann man sogar zum Spotpreis bekommen. Hier wird zB ein Gaskocher sogar mit einem Zelt angeboten ab 1,- EUR : http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36118&item=5160911700&rd=1 oder hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65961&item=7130686198&rd=1
Oder willst du unbedingt einen Superhochleistungskocher haben?

alexx


----------



## Counter-Striker (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				alexx schrieb:
			
		

> @Counter-Striker; ja du hast Recht mit dem Adamssee, ist ein Topgewässer ne? Man erzählt, daß dort noch viele Riesenzander drinne sind, habe selber aber noch nicht versucht den Giganten nachzustellen.
> 
> Tja, die Sache mit Passanten kann schon nervig sein. Das mit der Pose hat mich bisher noch keiner gefragt aber auf der brücke kann ich mir das gut vorstellen |supergri .
> 
> ...


 

Die beiden Artikel sind ungültig  

Wir werden erst am Dienstag wieder hingehn , da kommt Veit wahrscheinlich auch. Heute ist Ruhetag , wie gestern. Ich zock jetzt CS:S |supergri

PS: In "Rund um Magdeburg" hat sich auch viel getan , der THread ist immernoch aktuell , kannst dir ja mal die ganzen Seiten durchlesen , was du so alles verpasst hast


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden Artikel sind ungültig
> 
> Wir werden erst am Dienstag wieder hingehn , da kommt Veit wahrscheinlich auch. Heute ist Ruhetag , wie gestern. Ich zock jetzt CS:S |supergri
> 
> PS: In "Rund um Magdeburg" hat sich auch viel getan , der THread ist immernoch aktuell , kannst dir ja mal die ganzen Seiten durchlesen , was du so alles verpasst hast


 
Da hat er aber lange zu lesen:m


----------



## alexx (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@CS: die Artikeln sind gültig, das problem ist, daß "Anglerboard" vor der Verknüpfung zu eBay eigene Infos vorschaltet.
Versuche den Text direck im Brouser einzutippen:
****://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36118&item=5160911700&rd=1
****://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=65961&item=7130686198&rd=1
**** steht für http

@KC: den Tread kenne ich aber halt nur bis ende November, also doch nicht sooooo viel zu lesen  :m 

alexx


----------



## Karpfenchamp (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wasn los hier? Veit du kommst doch heute oder?


----------



## Counter-Striker (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC 
Vorsicht ! Du weißt das manche sowas nicht mögen , ich haeb Veit schon ne PN geschrieben und gefragt wann er kommt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Also wie anbesprochen war ich mit Veit und Karpfenchamp auf der Brücke , es war jedoch nichts los , ich konnte nur ein handlangen Döbel und 2 Kaulbarsche fangen und Veit auch nur ein Kaulbarsch , KC hat leider nüscht gefangen , er musste jedoch auch schön früher los. Wir werden es demnächst wieder versuchen. 

@ Veit 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=621031#post621031 :m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hier ist nun zum Glück die Schonzeit für Quappen (Rutten) vorbei. Habe das heute gleich genutzt. 
Ne ne, gefangen habe ich keine. Ich war halt am Wasser und habe es versucht, es wollte aber wie schon gesagt keine. |kopfkrat 
Die Umstände waren aber sicher auch nicht optimal, es fehlt halt ein leichtes Hochwasser und damit auch die Wassertrübung usw.
Aber vielleicht kommt das ja noch die nächsten Tage.


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Trotz des recht erfolglosen Quappenansitzes, muss ich aber nochmal sagen, dass es mich sehr gefreut hat, dass ich nach Counter-Striker nun auch Karpfenchamp kennenlernen konnte. Sehr nette Leute, die beiden. Das Wetter (sternenklar, Nordwind) war meiner Meinung nach auch nicht gerade optimal zum Quappenangeln.  
Und für mich hat sich die Tour nach Magdeburg auf jeden Fall gelohnt, denn ich war ja vorher an einem Nebengewässer der Elbe Spinnangeln. Gefangen habe ich stolze 6 Hechte. Keine Riesen (zwei untermaßig, zwei 50er, ein 52er und ein 55er), aber dafür eine tolle Anzahl, zumal es sich nur um ein sehr kleines Gewässer handelt. Für mich wars der bislang mit Abstand bester Hechttag überhaupt. Gefangen habe ich zwei Hechte auf einen nur 7 cm langen Wobbler mit Rotaugendekor und vier auf einen zweiteiligen Bomber-Wobbler mit Weißfischdekor. Angesichts dieses Ergebnisses werde ich vor Beginn der Hecht-Schonzeit (15.02.) auf jeden Fall auch nochmal nach Magdeburg fahren. Aja, auch die maßigen Hechte durften alle wieder schwimmen, ist ja Ehrensache.


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich hoffe das es mit den Quappen langsam mal wieder weiter geht. Ich gehe vieleicht heute mal woanders auf Quappe , vieleicht stimmt es ja wirklich was der Typ gesagt hat. (würde mich sehr wundern). Probieren geht über studieren #6*. *Ich hoffe das es sich auch für dich Veit nochmal richtig lohnt wegen Quappen hierher zu kommen. Wenn du wieder kommst sag uns dann bescheid #6


----------



## Veit (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ihr habt doch nächste Woche auch noch Ferien, oder? Dann könnten wir für kommenden Sonntag wieder ein Treffen in Angriff nehmen. Aber ist erstmal noch nicht sicher, vielleicht fährt ja auch schon vorher mal ein Angelfreund mit mir hin.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Tut mir leid Leute aber ich kann Samstag nicht. Bei mir ginge es nur Montag und Dienstag


----------



## Counter-Striker (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid Leute aber ich kann Samstag nicht. Bei mir ginge es nur Montag und Dienstag


 
Er sagte auch Sonntag nicht Samstag #6 :m  Ich habe jeden Tag Zeit #6  
Ich gehe heute mal auf Hecht angeln , ich setzte natürlich alle kleinen wieder zurück , ich kann euch aber Bilder machen #6


----------



## Veit (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich würde sagen bei Sonntag bleibt es dann auch, außer der liebe Dorschi findet doch Zeit an dem Tag mit mir angeln zu gehen. 
Ansonsten bin ich Sonntag abend zu 99 % wieder auf der Brücke.


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ok Veit , ich hoffe das wir dann was fangen ! Ich würde ja gerne mal Karpfenchamp fragen ob er mitkommt aber er war seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr online #c  Wenn nicht ziehen wir alleine die fetten Quappen aus dem Wasser :q  Welche Uhrzeit wärst du dann da ? |kopfkrat  

Wenn wir welche fangen haben wir endlich wieder was zu berichten #h


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wieder so in etwa 16 Uhr. 
Gebe heute abend noch Rückmeldung ob alles klar geht.


----------



## mikemolto (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moinsen zusammen,

geht denn bei euch noch was ??

Stellt mal Bilder rein ............

Gruss aus Hamburg


----------



## Dorschi (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@Veit

Hechtgraben kannst Du sicher vergessen, es sei denn, dort mündet eine Thermalquelle :q  :q  :q 
Heute Nacht sind -6°C angesagT

Ich glaube das war´s bis zur  Schonzeit!

Beste Grüße


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Dorschi: Das trifft sich gut, denn ich habe eben mal die Temperatur im Internet auf wetteronline.de zurückverfolgt. Am 11.12.2004 habe ich das erste Mal am Graben geangelt. In der Nacht davor waren es genau -6 Grad und er war trotzdem eisfrei (nur das Stück wo die Hechte immer beißen). 
Und als ich am Dienstag da war, gab es zuvor vom Dienstag der Vorwoche bis zum Sonntag Dauerfrost in Magdeburg mit Tiefsttemperaturen von - 8 Grad. Und der Graben war trotzdem eisfrei.     
Ich gehe das Risiko ein!
Ansonsten probiere ich es eben an der Elbe direkt.


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Dorschi: 10.12. 2004 um 19 Uhr - 3 Grad in Magdeburg
05.02.2005 um 19 Uhr 0 Grad in Magdeburg
In der vergangenen Nacht lag die Tiefsttemperatur in Magdeburg übrigens bei 0 Grad also um einiges wärmer als hier in Halle. Die Tage davor waren völlig frostfrei. Meine Rechnung wird morgen aufgehen!


----------



## Counter-Striker (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit 
Willst du morgen etwa zum Hechtgraben ? Kommst aber auch zum Quappenangeln oder ? 
KC war jetzt schon 3 Tage nichtmehr online , ich weiß garnicht ob er mitkommt .!?


----------



## angelkumpel (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hallo ihr Quappenfänger.Ich bin zwar auch nicht immer auf der richtigen Fährte ,aber man sollte sich doch mal in das kleine Quappenhirn versetzen.Quappen sind nun mal vorsichtige und meistens versteckt lebende kleine Schisser.Sie wandern zur Laichzeit flußaufwärts ,jede Deckung nutzend ,an der Steinpackung oder an/in tiefen Kanten und Rinnen ,bis sie an irgend einem Hindernis (Wehr,o.ä.) zum Stehen kommen.Sie werden sich hüten ,ohne jede Deckung einfach mal so auf einer Sandbank ohne Verstecke rumzuschwimmen ,ausser es geht nicht anders. Deshalb bin ich immer noch der Meinung ,daß sich die Quappen eher in Gewässerabschnitten aufhalten ,die Nahrung ,Sauerstoff und Deckung bieten.Das sind Rückströmungen ,Gumpen ,Steinpackungen ,Brückenpfeiler und Stellen mit vielen Steinen ,Holz ,"Müll" u.ä.(Hängerstellen !!!).Ich würde es auf alle Fälle flußabwärts vom Wasserfall versuchen. Schaut euch aber die Stelle zur Sicherheit bei Tageslicht genau an ,um unangenehme Überraschungen (Hänger ,Schlamm ,Strömung)zu vermeiden . Viiiel Glück. Ps.-untermaßige Quappen würden sich nicht auf ein 12 -m Tauziehen von der Brücke freuen,geschweige denn auf das Zurüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüük - setzen !!!


----------



## angelkumpel (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hallo yokari - Bist du auch meiner Meinung ,oder hast du andere Erfahrungen .


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Counter-Striker: Natürlich werde ich auf Hecht angeln, ich komme hauptsächlich deswegen. Aber ich werde nicht nur am Hechtgraben angeln sondern diesmal auch einen Versuch an der Zollelbe machen, vielleicht beißt da sogar mal ein größerer. Ne schöne Quappe wäre aber noch ein erfreulicher Zusatztreffer und den will ich morgen selbstverständlich auch landen. Aber ehrlichgesagt ist es für mich schlimmer (im Winter) nach MD zu fahren und keinen einzigen Hecht zu fangen als keine einzige Quappe.  

@ angelkumpel: Mit meinen Powerruten kann ich gaaaaanz weit flussabwärts werfen, da muss ich nicht von unten angeln.  Aber Spass beiseite, der Angler der letzten Dienstag die zwei Quappen gefangen hat, hat von der Brücke aus zum Wasserfall hingeworfen.


----------



## angelkumpel (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Vielleicht lag es daran ,daß kurz hinterm Wasserfall einige ,wenn nicht sogar eine Menge größerer Steine lagen ,die genügend Deckung bieten. Soweit ich weiß ,wurde mir sogar davon abgeraten dorthin zu werfen - wegen der "Hänger"













  Vielleicht liege ich auch falsch .


----------



## Veit (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Dann heißt das, dass ich auch von der Brücke aus an die Verstecke der Quappen werfen kann.  :g Ich hatte beim letzten Mal übrigens auch gleich nen Hänger als ich zum Wasserfall hingeworfen habe. 
Morgen mach ich erstmal eine Rute nach vorne und eine nach hinten.


----------



## angelkumpel (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

...Und der Angler sprach zum Blei : ,,Laß mich nicht hängen !!! |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit , 
Ich war gestern an der Zollelbe , da ist das Wasser sehr hoch und die Ufer fast unerreichbar also musste sehn ob die da noch ne gute stelle findest , an der Mündung wo die Zollelbe in die Stromelbe reingeht da ist ne Treppe da kann man runtergehn. Von da aus sah es gut aus zum angeln. Ansonsten kann man nurnoch durch das Unkraut wandern. Dann kannste ja noch mal zum Hechtgraben , wenn du dort nicht erfolgreich warst.

@ Angelkumpel
Irgentein Spinner hat uns auf der Brücke auch gesagt das flussabwärts noch ne gute Stelle sein soll aber Veit sagte das man dem nicht alles glauben sollte. Aber ein Versuch ist es immer Wert.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

MOrgen .. & genau weil er sagt, dass man nicht alles glauben soll, solltest Du ihm vielleicht auch nicht alles glauben ... denn nur 
*VERSUCH MACHT KLUCH !*
mfg
meridian, der sich jetzt zum fischen aufmacht ...   ​


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Petri Heil @ Meridian

Ihm kann ich schon vieles glauben , er hat ja auch meistens recht und der Typ auf der Brücke hat auch viel anderen mist erzählt ........


----------



## tanner (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich war gestern während meiner Arbeitszeit gleich mal auf der Brücke und hab nach dem Rechten gesehen. 4 Angler waren um 18:30 auf der Brücke, einer hatte grad den ersten Biss ( untermaßige Quappe ). Zwei haben zum Wasserfall geangelt-einer von denen hatte grad die Quappe, haben aber alle an den Brückenpfeilern ( da wo das meiste Licht ist ) geangelt..


----------



## angelkumpel (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

#h Morgen ,ihr Quappenangler.Ich hoffe ,ihr meint nicht mich als "Spinner".Ich angle nämlich lieber mit der Matchrute als mit der Spinne !!! Außerdem will ich nicht "Klugsch...",denn ich habe kein intelligentes Klopapier!!!  Ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen ,daß Quappen etwas andersdenken ,als manche Angler - obwohl Ausnahmen oft dagegen sprechen!!!  #6
 Vielleicht macht es euch auch mal glücklicher ,wenn ihr euren Fisch          "selbst verdient" habt ,und nicht weil alle so fischen !!! 
Die Natur im Rücken und ein waidgerechtes Anlanden find ich auf alle Fälle besser ,als Fahrradfahrer/Spaziergänger und 12 m  "Fische - Hoch -Pumpen" !!! Viel Spass noch beim Fischen !!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ angelkumpel 
Dich meine ich doch garnicht als spinner , um gottes willen .....
12 meter sind es aber auch wieder nicht und große fische sind da zuuuu selten. Die kleinen Quappen kann man da ganz einfach hoch ziehen ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moin bin wieder da von unserem Familientrip. Wir waren mal ein paar Tage verreist. Ich werde morgen oder dienstag nochmal versuchen eine Quappe zu fangen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC
Ich werde es erst am WE erst wieder versuchen Vieleicht sogar davor nochmal.
Übrigens deine Links deiner Signatur sind weg , meine wurde komplett gelöscht , da habe ich einfach ne neue gemacht. 
@all
Ich komme gerade vom Quappenangeln mit Veit zurück , jedoch erfolglos. es waren wieder 6 Angler auf der Brücke keiner hat etwas gefangen , außer ich mit nem kleinen Kauelbarsch. Kurz bevor wir losgegangen sind , hat Veit nochmal Angler gefragt die nicht auf der Brücke , sondern am Ufer geangelt haben. EIner von denen hat mit einer Rute 6 Quappen gefangen. Man waren wir verärgert. Das nächste mal angeln wir sicherlich dort. !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wollen wir dort angeln Counter-Striker? Vielleicht fangen wir auch welche.


----------



## angelkumpel (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

#h #h #h 

Hallo ihr Erfolglosen!!!
Ihr hättet vielleicht doch mal auf meine Tips reagieren können ,will es aber auch nicht überbewerten.Ich hab auch schon fast 30 Angeljahre auf dem Buckel - und mir springen die Fische trotzdem nicht in die offene Angeltasche.Der gute alte Wettangler Veit kann das ganz gut bezeugen -hatte schon viele Schneidertage ,obwohl Wetter ,Angelplatz und der Rest irgendwie stimmte.
Pech eben!!!                      Aber es gibt auch Tage ,da stimmt gar nix - 
 :c :c :c                           und Du fängst-fängst-fängst !!!

                                                      |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 

Bleibt gesund ,vielleicht sehen wir uns am WE (65%).|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Jo war leider völlig frustrierend diesmal. Hätte ich mal auf (meinen  ) angelkumpel gehört. Er hat recht gehabt, von der Brücke war heute nichts zu holen und direkt am Rand wo die Steinschüttung ist lief es ja offenbar recht gut. Ich denke die Brücke betrete ich so schnell nicht wieder.
Mindestens genauso enttäuschend wie das Quappenangeln war aber auch das vorherige Spinnangeln am Hechtgraben. Offensichtlich sind alles Weißfische aus dem Teich in den der Graben mündet in den Graben gezogen (der übrigens komplett eisfrei war). Auch der Teich war teilweise eisfrei, aber es war dort kein einziger Kleinfisch an der Oberfläche zu sehen. Der Graben kochte dagegen regelrecht vor Fisch. Auch die Hechte waren da und raubten teilweise aller paar Sekunden. Das Nahrungsangebot war so groß, dass sie eigentlich keinen Grund hatten auf meine Wobbler zu beißen. Ich habe etliche davon probiert, aber es gab nicht mal nen Nachläufer selbst wenn genau an die Stellen warf wo es gerade raubte. Zum Verrücktwerden... Stattdessen konnte ich nur zwei Güstern vonm außen haken (unabsichtlich). 
Als ich am vergangenen Dienstag an dem Graben sechs Hechte gefangen hatte, hat es dort kein einziges Mal geraubt. Da an diesem Tag scheinbar keine oder kaum Weißfische im Graben waren, hatten die Hechte dann wahrscheinlich auch so gut gebissen.   
Nächster Versuch voraussichtlich am Donnerstag!!!


----------



## Veit (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hoffentlich treten die 65 % ein. Bitte, bitte, bitte! Diesmal gibts auch keine Diskussion um den Angelplatz meinerseits!!!


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit
Wenn man da von der seite angeln brauch man doch viel mehr Blei oder ? Da ist schon richtig starke Strömung gewesen !? Ich hoffe mal das 120 ausreichen.


----------



## Kurzer (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Moin,

mal nen kleiner Fangbericht von meinen Kumpels:

Die beiden waren an der Havel und haben dort von 17.00-1.00 Uhr geangelt. Wenn man die untermaßigen (alle wieder zurückgesetzt) wegläßt, haben die beiden in Summe 5 Quappen zwischen 47 und 63 cm gefangen. Alle bissen auf Tauwürmer. Die Montagen waren einfache Brandungsmontagen (Einzelhaken mit Leuchtperlen, jedoch ohne Auftrieb) mit Festblei (ca.120 gr. wegen der starken Strömung dort).  Es geht also was auf Quappe. Laßt den Kopf nicht hängen Jungs!

Gruß


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ CS: Der Typ hat sehr nah am Ufer geangelt, ich denke dass man da sogar mit weniger Blei zurecht kommt.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Denke ich auch Veit. Weil das Wasser ja gesunken ist denke ich dass da 120g locker reichen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich fahre nacher mit 2 Kumpels dahin , mal sehn ob es da wirklich so gut ist.

@ kurzer 

Bei euch ist ja voll was los , also ich nehme heute ein andere Stelle in Angriff von der ich mir mehr erhoffe 

@ Veit 

Ich versuche mal testweise eine Rute oberhalb vom Wehr auszulegen , mal sehnwas da ran geht .........


----------



## angelkumpel (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Quappenangler

Wenn ihr 120 g nicht halten könnt ,seid ihr an der falschen Stelle. Das Blei sollte schon etwas abtreiben (flußabwärts) ,bis es an einer Kante oder einem ä.Hindernis zum Liegen kommt. Da fängt man dann im Normalfall auch. Alle anderen flachen Sandbänke ,die aalglatt bis zum Ufer gehen ,könnt ihr meist vergessen !!! Ich wünsch euch viel Glück bei der Suche !!!

PS : Fluoperlen auf dem Vorfach #6 +eine tolle Duftspur (Futterkorb ,schwer)und saftige ,zapplige Würmer sowie frische nicht zu große Fischfetzen (auch mit Würmern im Cocktail) bringe eure Quappen in Fahrt !!!#6 #6 #6 

Tschüssi !!! #h #h #h


----------



## just_a_placebo (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich habe im Sommer gut mit Dosenthunfish Aale gefangen! Vielleicht ja auch ne Maßnahme auf Quappe?

EDIT: Im Futterkorb meine ich natürlich, hält ja nicht so am Haken.  #6


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Endlich wieder daheim , also folgender Bericht. Ich war wie gesagt mit KC an dieser Stelle wo so ein Spacken 6 Quappen gefangen hat. Nach  min. an dieser Stelle war schon die erste Montage von KC abgerissen. Nach etwa weitern 10 min. ist auch eine von mir abgerissen. Dann ne halbe stunde später wieder von mir abgerissen. Dann habe ich nicht mehr soweit (8 m höchstens) ausgeworfen sondern etwas nähr am ufer wie Veit auch schon sagte (3-4m). Wir haben dann schon ein schönes Feuer gemacht , war auch schön warm und so , dann wurde es schon dunkel. Ich wollte Ruten kontrollieren ...ZACK..... wieder abgerissen. Das waren dann schon 4 Montage und 0 Quappen. Dann ist nach ner Weile KC auch schon gegangen. Ich bin aber immernoch geblieben. Es waren noch 2 andere Kumpels dabei , sie haben unter der Brücke geangelt und haben nichts gefangen sie sind so gegen 20 Uhr abgehauen. Da war ich dann alleine und nach ca. 15 min. ENDLICH eine 33er Quappe. Ich bin noch bis 21 Uhr geblieben dann habe ich eingepackt und bin nochmal auf die Brücke gefahren wo 2 Angler mit 6 Ruten standen und sagten das sie gerade mal eine Quappe gefangen hatten. Sie sagten auch das es zur Zeit sehr schlecht läuft. Ich bin dann auch nach Hause gefahren. Also die Stelle ist echt fürn ARSCH. Wer Geld im Überfluss hat soll sich nen Eimer voll Bleie kaufen und dort angeln , jedes mal beim rausholen ist es mit 89%iger wahrscheinlichkeit ein Hänger. Also ich hätte ebendsogut nen 5€ schein von der Brücke werfen können , bei 4 Haken , 4 Leuchtperlen , 4 Wirbel , 4 Tauwürmer , 1x150g Blei , 1x 80g Blei , 1x50g Blei, 8x 15g Blei was ich und KC an diesem Abend verloren hatten. Es gab nur eine Stelle weiter links wo man mit einer Rute hinwerfen konnte und nur mit 50 %iger wahrscheinlichkeit ein Hänger bekommt. Also wer weiter als 15 meter wirft bekommt mit 99%iger wahrscheinlichkeit ein Hänger ,10meter 80% , 5 meter 30% , also ich frage mich echt wie der Spacken da 6 Quappen fangen konnte , wentweder der hat nur 1-2 meter ausgeworfen oder der hatte ne SUPERMONTAGE. Also weiter Links hat man wirklich weniger Hänger. Aber immerhin eine Quappe , eine ist besser als keine. Konnte leider kein BIld machen , weil meine Digicam bei der Kälte immer versagt...... 

Fazit: Direkt diese Stelle ist echt scheisse , wegen den Hängern. Wenn man etwas weiter Links angelt hat man weniger Hänger aber nur Platz für eine Rute. Noch weiter Links ist genug Platz für bis zu 8 Ruten , jedoch weiß ich nicht wie es da mit Hängern und so aussieht ..... 

@ Veit , trotzdem viel spass , vergiss nicht den Eimer voll Bleinen wenn du dort angelst .....


----------



## Veit (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich probier es trotzdem auf jeden fall da unten, außerdem bin ich ja dafür bekannt, dass ich mir nur sehr selten was abreiße. Bei Hängern hatte ich in den gesamten Monaten immer Glück. Außerdem gilt: No Risk - No Quappe!


----------



## Counter-Striker (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Veit 

Viel Spass , dort unten. Damit hast du sicher recht (No Risk - No QUappe) aber ich habe da keine lust jedes mal 5 € für eine Quappe zu bezahlen. Am besten du versuchst es selbst , einfach mal am Wasserfall 10 meter auswerfen und reinholen .....ZACK....schon nen Hänger. So lief es bei mir. Eigentlich war bei jedemal ein Hänger , aber nur 3 davon konnte ich nichtmehr lösen. Man müsste dort mit ner speziel Montage angeln , da sind ja Steine einbetoniert und daher sind dort viele Ecken und Kanten wo die Montagen stecken bleiben können. Also wenn du dort dann mal warst , sag mir bescheid wie es mit den Hängern bei dir aussah. Ich kanns mir einfach nicht erklären , man konnte da halt nicht "normal" angeln.


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Die Quappen wollen nicht mehr beissen ! Ich war 3 Tage hintereinander am Wasserfall nur eine Quappe gefangen ! 

@ Veit
Ich war heute wieder da , zum 2. mal an der Stelle dort. Ich hatte kein Hänger , das Wasser ist sichtlich zurück gegangen. Ich habe aber noch keins meiner Bleie finden können  . Ich war mit nem Kumpel da , er hat 4 Kaulbarsche gefangen sonst war weiter nichts zu holen ! Ca. 20:30 Uhr kam auch schon Mister Professional der angeblich dort 6 Quappen gefangen hat. Er war mit 2 Kumpels dort. Sie hat zahlreiche Hänger und haben nichts gefangen solange ich noch da war. Also irgentwie seltsam ..... es war übrigens Ostwind .....


----------



## Veit (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Tja, wer weiß...
Eine Quappe von dem Typ hatte ich am Sonntag aber auf jeden Fall gesehen. Welchen Grund sollte ich haben irgendwelchen Mist von dem Typ zu erzählen?! Aber wiegesagt ich habe nur die eine gesehen, ob er die anderen fünf nun wirklich gefangen hat weiß ich nicht. Naja, ich probiere es am Donnerstag trotzdem da unten.


----------



## Counter-Striker (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wer weiß...
> Eine Quappe von dem Typ hatte ich am Sonntag aber auf jeden Fall gesehen. Welchen Grund sollte ich haben irgendwelchen Mist von dem Typ zu erzählen?! Aber wiegesagt ich habe nur die eine gesehen, ob er die anderen fünf nun wirklich gefangen hat weiß ich nicht. Naja, ich probiere es am Donnerstag trotzdem da unten.


 

Also links die Stelle war sehr gut , Hängerfrei ! Da ist so eine Art Kessel da habe ich heute geangelt.....


----------



## Veit (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Morgen totaler Wetterwechsel. Wind dreht auf West und ist dazu recht stark. Regen soll es wohl auch geben. Könnte interessant werden. Das kalte, klare Wetter der letzten Tage war auch nicht gerade günstig. 
Übrigens hat sich Dorschi jetzt mal ein bisschen informiert, warum der Hechtgraben nicht zufriert. Es liegt dran, dass sich dort eine unterirdische Salzquelle befindet, das Wasser somit also einen Salzgehalt hat. Daher friert es nicht so schnell zu. Ich werde morgen mal kosten...


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

bon appétito :m 

Mal sehn ob ich morgen mit kann , bestimmt ja aber ohne angeln , habe keine Köder mehr und meine Wurmstelle unter dem Appelbaum ist zugefrostet , also die Erde ist härter als Beton ..... Ich schaue dann nur vorbei , ich muss sowieso noch meine Bleie einsammeln :q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Also warst du doch angeln Counter. Wollen wir am Samstag den Wasserfall unsicher machen?


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wie gesagt , war ich heute Veit besuchen. Er war auch tatsächlich bei dem Wetter hier. Ich habe erstmal geguckt ob ich meine Bleie wieder finden konnte , doch fehlanzeige ! Dann habe ich nach Veit gesucht und bin 2x den Hechtgraben entlang. Da war er auch nicht. Dann habe ich gedacht das er nicht gekommen ist. Doch ich habe nochmal auf der Brücke nachgeschaut und siehe da , wer saß da .... Veit.... Wir haben auch noch nen bissel gelabbert |bla:  dann nach ner Stunde bin ich dann auch gegangen , was er gefangen hat wird er dann noch heute berichten , ich hoffe doch das er noch ein paar Quappen landen konnte  
Naja , ich freu mich schon nacher auf seinem Bericht !#6


----------



## angelkumpel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

#h #h #h 

Hallo ihr Quappenstreichler !!!
Ich hoffe auch ,dass Veit sein Ego heut abend noch retten kann ,und einige Quappen fängt.Er hat schließlich auch mal auf seinen "angelkumpel"gehört und die Strecke gründlich ausgelotet,um die Steinkanten zu finden.
Wenn er's richtig gemacht hat ,dürfte die erste Quappe nicht lange auf sich warten lassen. Drücken wir ihm die Daumen !!!

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

Wir werden ja bald hören ,wie es gelaufen ist - Wetter stimmte ja !!!
Tschüssi bis bald - euer angelkumpel !!!

                                                        |wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Counter-Striker (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ angelkumpel
Hat er dir das mit dem ausloten per Handy gesagt ? Ich war auch gerade dabei als er es gemacht hat


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ Counter-Striker: Wärste mal noch fünf Minuten länger geblieben, hättest du sogar noch eine Quappe gesehen.

@ all: Ich war heute wie ja nun schon alles wissen in Magdeburg. Zunächst habe ich es wieder an einem kleinen Seitengraben der Elbe mit der Spinnrute probiert. Nach zwei Stunden intensivem Spinnangeln ohne Erfolg wollte ich die Flinte schon fast ins Korn werfen, aber dann hat doch noch ein sehr fetter Hecht von 60 cm auf einen 10 cm langen Illex-Wobbler im Weißfischdesing gebissen. Selbstverständlich nach kurzem Fototermin zurückgesetzt, allein schon weil er wahrscheinlich proppevoll mit Laich war. 
Beim Quappenangeln am Alte Elbe-Wasserfall hatte ich dann auch noch Erfolg. Ich habe zwar doch wieder von der Brücke aus geangelt, aber diesmal genau den Grund ausgelotet und an eine steinigen Stelle mit mittlerer Tiefe auf der Ostseite der Alten Elbe geangelt (zum Wasserfall hingeworfen). Kurz nachdem Counter-Striker nach Hause gefahren war fing ich eine ganz kleine Quappe von höchstens 20 cm, später biss dann noch eine Quappe von 32 cm, die aber auch wieder schwimmen durfte. Desweiteren hatte ich noch zwei Fehlbisse, die eher von Quappen als von Kaulbarschen gewesen sein dürften. Alles auf Tauwurm mit Scopex-Lockstoff am Leuchtperlenvorfach. Naja immerhin ging letztendlich doch noch was. Insgesamt hat sich die Tour nach Magdeburg diesmal wieder halbwegs gelohnt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Super !!! Es freut mich das du noch welche gefangen hast und damit der Tag noch halbwegs gerettet wurde !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Glückwunsch Veit. Auch wenn die Quappen nicht besonders groß waren. Counter-Striker wollen wir am Samstag los zum Quappenangeln? Ich könnte da wieder angeln


----------



## Counter-Striker (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Nein , ich kann morgen leider nicht #t frag nicht warum,,,,, darum #q


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Counter-Striker schrieb:
			
		

> Nein , ich kann morgen leider nicht #t frag nicht warum,,,,, darum #q


#

Ich denke ich werde auf jeden fall angeln gehen.:q  Veit hast du nicht nochmal Zeit? Ich würde dann mit dir dahingehen. Ich würde aber auch alleine losziehen.:q


----------



## Veit (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wenn der liebe angelkumpel morgen mit mir nach Magdeburg fährt, dann könnte es klappen. Drücken wir mal die Daumen!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der liebe angelkumpel morgen mit mir nach Magdeburg fährt, dann könnte es klappen. Drücken wir mal die Daumen!!!


 
Ich würde abfeier wenn ihr beide morgen nach mD kommt und ich mit euch angeln kann:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Und weißt du schon genaueres Veit? Hoffentlich kannst du morgen


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ja, aber nicht von der Brücke aus. angelkumpel nimmt nämlich seine Frau mit und die hat keinen Bock von da oben aus zu angeln wg. spaziergängern und Radfahrern. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja trotzdem.


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wo wollt ihr dann angeln ? Am Sand ist doch sehr schlecht , hast du ja ausgelotet !?


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

angelkumpel will selbst alles genau ausloten und die passende Stelle finden, während seine Frau und ich ein paar schöne Hechte fangen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

vom Hechtgraben ? Wollt ihr die dann etwa mitnehmen ?????


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Du weißt, dass ich mich sehr ärgere, wenn da jemand Hechte mitnimmt. Wenn Hechte beißen, dann kommen sie zurück.

@ Karpfenchamp: Ich bin schwer am überlegen, dass ich mich heute abend allein auf die Brücke setze. Hab keine Lust mich unten in den nassen Sand zu setzen und außerdem will ich beweisen, dass die Brücke doch die beste Quappenstelle ist. Auch wenn angelkumpel eine Stelle finden sollte die seiner Meinung nach gut ist, dann heißt das noch nicht, dass man dort auch was fängt. Kann also sehr gut sein, dass wir uns heute abend auf der Brücke sehen, wenn du denn auch kommst. Das Wetter ist glaub ich optimal.


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Es schüttet hier wie aus eimern ! Ich komme vieleicht auch , weiß ich noch nicht wirklich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Tut mir leid Leute dass ich doch nicht konnte. Hatte ja Counter-Striker per Handy informiert dass ich nicht komme. Aber mir war das mit dem Regen zu viel. Habe mir heute dafür aber einen schönen Gaskocher gekauft und 2 Gaßkartuschen. Ich werde nächsten Freitag oder(und?) Samstag auf jeden Fall angeln gehen. Habt ihr etwas gefangen? Nächsten Samstag oder Freitag werde ich dann den Gaßkocher mitnehmen. Dann können wir uns was kochen


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Leider ging nichts. Ich habe wieder von der Brücke am Alte Elbe-Wasserfall geangelt. angelkumpel, seine Frau und Counter-Striker haben es an der Eisenbahnbrücke probiert. Gefangen hat keiner was. Bei mir war zwar zweimal der Tauwurm angefressen, aber ich denke es waren Kaulbarsche, denn Quappen hätten den wohl geschluckt und dann auch gehangen. Bisse wären so oder so nicht zu erkennen gewesen, weil durch den extremen Sturm die Rutenspitzen hin und her wippten. Auch die anderen Angler auf der Brücke (zwei weitere) blieben erfolglos. Bei angelkumpel, seiner Frau und Counter-Striker hat wohl auch nichts gezuppt.
Übrigens habe ich Besuch bekommen - Von alexx!!! Wieder nen neuen Boardie kennengelernt, viele Grüße an dieser Stelle nochmal. Hat mich gefreut, dass er mal vorbeigekommen ist. 
Vor dem Quappenansitz haben angelkumpels Frau und ich am Hechtgraben geangelt. Der einzige gefangenen Hecht von etwa 55 cm ging auf das Konto der Dame. Tja, Frauen können eben auch angeln und sogar einen mit allen Wassern gewaschenen Veiti abkochen.  
Für mich ist die Quappensaison 04/05 beendet. Resultat: Bei etlichen Ansitzen nur 5 Quappen, davon 4 maßig. An meinem Hausgewässer der Saale habe ich keine mehr gefangen, da sind die guten Quappenzeiten endgültig vorbei, da nix mehr besetzt, die gefangenen Quappen gingen mir alle am Magdeburger Wasserfall an den Haken. 

@ Counter-Striker&Karpfenchamp: Viel Angelerfolg in der nächsten Zeit, denn vorerst werde ich wohl nicht mehr nach Magdeburg kommen. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns im Mai oder spätestens Juni zu ner ordentlichen Aalnacht an der Stromelbe am Petriförder!!!  #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Das kann es doch nicht gewesen sein. Ein trauriges Ende für deine Quappensaison Veit. Hoffentlich kommst du doch nochmal. Schade dass nichts ging


----------



## Veit (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ab ist Dienstag ist Raubfischschonzeit, dann kann ich nicht mehr am Hechtgraben angeln, darum ist es nur noch halb so reizvoll nach Magdeburg zu fahren.
Solltet ihr aber doch nochmal richtig gut fangen (mindestens 3 Quappen) an einem Abend, denke ich vielleicht nochmal drüber nach.


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade , das ihr nichts mehr gefangen habt ! Ich bin ja schon 30min. früher abgehauen ,weil mir der Wind zu windig war. Ich bin ja einmal von unserer Angelstelle (Eisenbahnbrücke) nach Veit auf die Pylonbrücke gefahren , der ganze Weg war voll mit Ästen , aber nicht gerade kleine ! Also es hat schon richtig gestürmt! Ich hoffe mal , das wenn das Wasser wieder steigt auch die beisslust der QUappen mitsteigt ,vieleicht ist es ja auch einfach zu warm für die Quappen , wir haben ja auch mittlerweile fast schon März !


----------



## Veit (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Zu warm nicht unbedingt, aber ich schätze der große Laichzug ist schon lange vorbei, die Quappen haben abgelaicht und daher nicht mehr besonders aktiv. Sicherlich lässt sich auch in den nächsten Wochen noch ab und an eine Quappe fangen, aber ich schätze ein wirklich guter Abend wird nicht mehr kommen. Normalerweise ist nur die Zeit von Mitte November bis Mitte Januar richtig erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hast du vieleicht ein Tip auf was man im Marz angeln kann ? Sonst wirds mir ja langweilig .....


----------



## Veit (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Brassen!!!!!!!!!! Und ansonsten auch kleinere Karpfen, Schleien und Karauschen/Giebel.
Ich will aber wenn die nächste Periode mit milderen Temperaturen kommt auch mal wieder an meiner Großkarpfenstelle an der Saale mit Frolic füttern. Vielleicht geht ja schon was. Döbel könnten mit viel Glück schon beißen, obwohl es mit den Weißfischen im Fluss erfahrungsgemäß erst ab mitte März wieder richtig los geht.


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wenn der Wind mal wieder weniger wird , dann werde ich mal für ein Tag stippen gehn !


----------



## mikemolto (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

.............  so, Schluss ist :c:c:c

Werde heute bei angenehmen Regenschauern mit leichter Schneebeimengung und trotz Sturmflutwarnung mal angreifen.#:#:#:


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Viel Glück Mike ! Ich werde es auch nurnoch 1 oder 2x auf Quappen versuchen ...........


----------



## mikemolto (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ counter-striker :   vieleicht sind wir Hamburger ja härter ???? :q:q:q


----------



## Counter-Striker (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Wir Magdeburger haben den härtesten :q .........................willen ! 

Mal sehn , wenn es gut läuft gehe ich auch noch öfters hin aber wenn nichts beisst nur ein , zwei mal noch


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

So Leute geht einer in letzter Zeit noch auf Quappen? Geht noch was? Also ich und Counter-Striker versuchen unser Glück am Samstag Abend nochmal. Der Pegel ist aber leider schon über 4m gestiegen. Ich werde morgen mal gucken gehen wie hoch das Wasser steht und die Bodenbeschaffenheit an manchen neuen Stellen austesten. So können wir uns vieleicht noch eine fängige Stelle außer den Wasserfall sichern.


----------



## Veit (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Seit froh, dass es die Brücke gibt und du von dort aus parallel zu Strömung angeln kannst.
Woanders kann du es bei diesem Wasserstand nämlich vergessen, außer du willst im Minutentakt deine Montage von Gras, Blättern und Müll befreien sobald du weiter als fünf Meter auswirfst.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Veit wir hatten eigentlich vor bei der Eisenbahnbrücke zu angeln. Unser Blei bleibt bei der Strömung doch gar nicht liegen oder?


----------



## Veit (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Versuchen könnt ihr es an der Eisenbahnbrücke. Wenn ich in Magdeburg wohnen würde, dann käme für mich sicher auch mal ein Versuch an dieser Stelle in Betracht. Mehr als nichts fangen kann man auch dort nicht. 
Allerdings bin und bleibe ich fest überzeugt, dass der Wasserfall die beste Stelle ist und bleibt.


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

@ KC 
Ich habe die nächsten 2 Wochen Praktikum und habe 2 Fahrkarten für die 2 Wochen bekommen , da kann ich dich ja mal besuchen kommen ! 
@ Veit 
Ich würde es eigentlich auch lieber auf der Brücke versuchen .......


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Warum willst du mich denn besuchen kommen? Willste mit mir etwa an den Otterselber Brassenangeln? Wollte ich mal demnächst machen. Die bisse kommen dort immer sehr vorsichtig. Wo hast du denn praktikum? Also es geht klar mit morgen Abend? Ich muss mich jetzt losmachen und Stellen testen. Bin dann etwa 17:30 spätestens wíeder zu hause wenns lange dauert. Aber auf einen Besuch von dir bei mir zu hause würde ich mich dann auch mal freuen. Musste bescheidsagen.


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Veit sagte ja , das man jetzt gut auf Brassen angeln kann , dann könnten wir es doch mal dort versuchen !? Nächstes WE ? 

Morgen abend geht klar ! Wenn du nacher zurück kommst sag mal ob man auf der Brücke noch angeln kann und ob vieleicht sogar angler drauf saßen !


----------



## Veit (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Naja, bei der aktuellen Witterung wird es wohl noch schwierig mit den Brassen. Wartet mal bis es ein paar Tage lang zumindest um die 10 Grad sind. 
Rotaugen und kleinere Döbel habe ich an meinen letzten beiden Angeltagen aber viele gefangen.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Gut Counter-Striker es dürfte klar gehen dass mit dem Besuch von dir. Bin gerade zurück von dem Spaziergang und muss sagen dass es ein schockierendes Bild der Überschwemmung war. Teilweise standen Parkbänke im Wasser. Bäume waren bis zu 1,5 Meter im Wasser. Den Überlauf vom Wasserfall war unter Wasser. Man hat ihn nur noch durch einen Schwall gesehen. Die Strömung ist reißend. Ich weiß nicht ob man dort noch angeln kann aber bis 17 Uhr war niemand auf der brücke. An der Eisenbahnbrücke kann man bestimmt ohne Strömungsprobleme angeln obohl die Strömung dort auch schon der Elbströmung im Sommer glich und das Wasser sehr geschäumt(durch die Säulen) hat. Am besten wir gehen erstmal zum Wasserfall gucken ob die bleie halten. Wenn nicht dann gehen wir zur Eisenbahnbrücke. Achja eine Ausweichmöglichkeit wär auch die Zollelbe an einigen Stellen(Einlauf Elbe, von der Mauer aus angeln, und noch einige Landstücke). Counter an unserer Stelle an der Zollelbe war nur noch Platz für eine Rute. Aber man konnte dort schlecht auswerfen


----------



## Counter-Striker (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Also sehr sehr schlecht , ich würde vorschlagen woanders zu angeln ! Aber nur wo !? Alles was mit Elbe zu tun hat geht nicht mehr !


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Also Leute ich und CS waren ja gestern an dem Zulauf von der Zollelbe zur Elbe. Als wir angekommen waren guckten wir uns erstmal an wer elchen Platz nimmt. Als das ausgemacht war packten wir dann auch schon unsere Ruten aus und fingen an zu angeln. Wir angelten von einer etwa 2 Meter hohen Mauer wo man gut auswerfen konnte. Es war nicht sehr Idyllisch weil ir unseren Angelplatz genau auf dem Bürgersteig platziert hatten. Es kamen sehr viele Leute vorbei die uns auch wieder dumme Fragen stellten. Dann habe ich uns etwas mit meinem neuen Gaskocher etwas zu Essen gemacht( Suppe und 4 Minuten Terrine). Aber unsere Ruhe wurde immer durch einen alten Opa gestört der meinte uns von seinem Balkon beobachten zu müssen. Aber als es dann endlich dunkel wurde war er weg und es kam ein Angler vorbei der uns sagte dass er an dieser Stelle auch schon Quappen gefangen hat. Das ermutigte uns schonmal. Aber es wurde immer später und nichts Biss an. Ein paar vermeintliche Zucker konnten wir trotzdem feststellen. Naja da wir noch nichts hatten gingen wir dann um 19:45Uhr weg. Also ich würde es an dieser Stelle höchstens noch einmal probieren. Und wenn dann genau an der Strömungskante. Aber da kan man nur hinwerfen wenn das Wasser niedriger ist.


----------



## Counter-Striker (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute ich und CS waren ja gestern an dem Zulauf von der Zollelbe zur Elbe. Als wir angekommen waren guckten wir uns erstmal an wer elchen Platz nimmt. Als das ausgemacht war packten wir dann auch schon unsere Ruten aus und fingen an zu angeln. Wir angelten von einer etwa 2 Meter hohen Mauer wo man gut auswerfen konnte. Es war nicht sehr Idyllisch weil ir unseren Angelplatz genau auf dem Bürgersteig platziert hatten. Es kamen sehr viele Leute vorbei die uns auch wieder dumme Fragen stellten. Dann habe ich uns etwas mit meinem neuen Gaskocher etwas zu Essen gemacht( Suppe und 4 Minuten Terrine). Aber unsere Ruhe wurde immer durch einen alten Opa gestört der meinte uns von seinem Balkon beobachten zu müssen. Aber als es dann endlich dunkel wurde war er weg und es kam ein Angler vorbei der uns sagte dass er an dieser Stelle auch schon Quappen gefangen hat. Das ermutigte uns schonmal. Aber es wurde immer später und nichts Biss an. Ein paar vermeintliche Zucker konnten wir trotzdem feststellen. Naja da wir noch nichts hatten gingen wir dann um 19:45Uhr weg. Also ich würde es an dieser Stelle höchstens noch einmal probieren. Und wenn dann genau an der Strömungskante. Aber da kan man nur hinwerfen wenn das Wasser niedriger ist.


 
Das haste aber einen kurzen Bericht gemacht ! 
Als wir erstmal da waren , hatten wir uns erst erschrocken was da für Dreck im Wasser war ! Ein haufen Schilf und Äste ,Unkraut & co. Dann war hinter uns ein Wohnhaus mit vielen Balkons , also man fühlte sich ständig beobachtet. Wie KC sagte glotze so ein Opa vom Balkon zu uns vieleicht ne Stunde dann ist er endlich abgehauen. Dann als es Dunkel war habe ich noch einen voll coolen Schneemann gebaut gebaut :q  ja KC ? lol , der war zum ablachen , hatte Cam nicht dabei , aber KC hat nen Bild gemacht was er hoffentlich bald auf dem PC laden kann |uhoh:. Der Schneemann war so GEILL , ich habe ihn noch gefüttert und was zum Trinken gegeben und dann isser kaputt gegangen , er mochte wohl keinen heißen Cappuchino und ne heiße Suppe #c  :q  es war übrigens eine Dame :q  mit den üblichen Merkmalen :q :q :q  Wir haben ihr dann mal fliegen beigebracht von der Mauer , also langweilig war es nicht , nur schade das wir nichts gefangen haben |gr: ..... Bei dem Wasserstand ist es auch sehr schwierig in der Elbe zu angeln ......


----------



## JanS (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Hallo,

ich war gestern an der Hamme in Bremen (Nebenfluss der Weser) von 19.00 - 22.00 Uhr. Beizseit 21.oo kurze heftige bisse die ich aber nur 1 einziges ´mal verwerten konnte. 1 Quappe von 39 cm spring dabei herraus und das wars. Wir hatten sehr starke strömung so das mit 80 gramm inlinern gefischt werden musse.

Ich hoffe das baut die Quappenjäger wenigstens noch n bischen auf  ... Sie beissen noch!

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*



			
				JanS schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich war gestern an der Hamme in Bremen (Nebenfluss der Weser) von 19.00 - 22.00 Uhr. Beizseit 21.oo kurze heftige bisse die ich aber nur 1 einziges ´mal verwerten konnte. 1 Quappe von 39 cm spring dabei herraus und das wars. Wir hatten sehr starke strömung so das mit 80 gramm inlinern gefischt werden musse.
> 
> ...


Das ist starke Strömung? Wenn wir am Wasserfall angeln dann ist da immer eine Strömung die so stark ist das ich mit 150g Inlineblei angle.


----------



## Veit (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

Ich unternehme vielleicht nächstes Wochenende nochmal gemeinsam mit angelkumpel einen Versuch an der Saale in Calbe. Hoffentlich geht das Wasser bis dahin noch ein kleines bisschen zurück.


----------



## JanS (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2005 !*

hmm für die hamme is das ne relativ starke strömung 

gruß
Jan


----------

